
How Retailers Will Survive in the Amazon Era - prostoalex
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3057833/how-retailers-will-survive-in-the-amazon-era
======
tmaly
It would help if Macy's and Nordstrom created an affiliate program like Amazon
has. Amazon lets you promote individual items and it only costs them 4% that
is almost nothing compared to what Amazon gets in return.

Nordstrom has a nice online e-commerce system that handles millions in sales,
I could not imagine it being that much more of a stretch to offer such a
program.

~~~
locopati
Macy's does have their own credit card and points system

